# worm harness bead color



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

just bought a large lot of worm harness and want to change al the blades
and beads, wondering every bodys favorite blade and bead combition for western end. Have wide assort. of blades and beads, just want options on
bead color to blade selection.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

West end. Gold blades, red beads, end of story.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Chartruse beads are the first ones I put in the water, along with orange, red and purple. Gold blades rule out west.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I like chartruse and gold, but others have thier day


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

All of the harnesses that I tie either use silk chartruse or red beads.On all of my trolling harnesses I use quick change clevives.The ones I use also come with a keeper on them.Blades that I always start with include Happy Hooker,Pink Panties Chicken Wing and Red Tail Chubb.Casting harnesses that I tie will get the same beads with a folded clevis and either a gold,copper or firetiger blade.The blades that I use for trolling are either size five or six and the casting blades are size fours.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

I notice on other post the central basin guys all match there beads to the
colors of the blades instead of one soild color like we do down here, thats 
why I 'm asking questions, what due you guys think, willows, hatch, bent
blades or colorado's is my next question. And smooth blades or diamond raised
blades, or ruffel??


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Our best success for years has been with gold blades and red beads, followed by firetiger blades and red beads. Both colorados and Indianas, mostly smooth, mostly sizes 4 and 5. Last year we also caught fish on the large Indiana blades from Netcraft that are half gold, half purple. See page 2 of their current catalog, stock #332-600, blade #469.

Jim


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My favs. are chart. and orange, with white, purple, copper and pink beads getting a chance. I usually don't mix colors too much, just keep the patterns simple. I"ll change the size, shape and color of the blade to mix it up a bit. Color selection, to me anyway, depends on water clarity. Whites and pinks for clear and oranges and purples for dirty. Chart. and copper for all conditions. A red top hook with the first bead red is all the red I use. I mainly fish in the C-town area and I just don't have much luck with the golds. Probably a confidence thing.:T


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I usually like my beads to be one of the colors on the blade, unless its a metallic blade. So if it is green and yellow firetiger, then I like all green or all yellow. Just a preference. Why not try a mix see what happens. If it doesn't work it is just tying line and changing a few beads. Maybe it will be just different enough from the next guys. Look at how creative reef runner is on their cranks, and sometimes the crazier the better.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I never understood why guys try and match blade color to bead color, I think that hurts guys more than it helps, it's not a fashion contest to come up with the best looking combo. Some of my best combo's are total opposites of each other...(some of the perch patterns do match however) but most of the copper and gold blades go with very very obscure beads and blade combo's that don't look like they go together.

For example...purple beads with the blade called Bright Lights...not in a million years would most guys think of putting it together and it's one of my best combo's. looks totally ridiculous though. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> For example...purple beads with the blade called Bright Lights...not in a million years would most guys think of putting it together



i will now


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I never understood why guys try and match blade color to bead color, I think that hurts guys more than it helps, it's not a fashion contest to come up with the best looking combo. Some of my best combo's are total opposites of each other...(some of the perch patterns do match however) but most of the copper and gold blades go with very very obscure beads and blade combo's that don't look like they go together.
> 
> For example...purple beads with the blade called Bright Lights...not in a million years would most guys think of putting it together and it's one of my best combo's. looks totally ridiculous though. LOL


What Kevin said.What are you trying to catch,eyes or eye fishermen


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There's no need to tie up a bunch of different bead color combos. The last three seasons I used a total of three different bead color combos, and had very good success. I used chartreuse and orange probably about 85-90% of the time the last two years.

They are: chartreuse and orange, pink and white, and chartreuse and black. I change the numbers and order of the beads, but stick to these colors. Sometimes I do 2, 2, and 2 (two orange, two chartreuse, two orange), or make some one pink bead, one white bead, another pink, another white ect............


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i will now


Copper # 6 in clean to semi clean water....BUT what color purple?...lots of purple beads out there ya know Tom


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hear ya kevin

as for beads i guess ill chime in too. for what its worth, i run 3 main colors, red, orange and chartruse. they probably caught 95% of my fish last season. red being my big fish getter by a hugh lead, but thats probably because i always run red. i love red beads. pink and gold saved the day a few times and everything will catch a fish sooner or later, but mainly its red, orange and chart for me.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep Red, Orange, and Chartruse are tops for me as well, gold are on fire when bugs are hatching late May and early June usually. Purple beads do get wet every trip though because when they go they go big time. As for what purple...just regular old purple. For me last year I would say Pink with blacks and pinks mixed in probably acounted for most of my big fish (27 and better) I got a couple red hot ones that just always got em good. :T ....in pinks 

And Chartruse but I didn't have to tell you or anyone else that. it always goes and goooooood. :B


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just adding my thoughts......As with blade colors I believe that it depends on the water color, clairity and light levels as well as time of the year.....and it looks like what part of the lake. My go to would have to be a glass faceted chartruse....after that, depends on the mood of the fish...or me I suppose.


----------



## i2FISH (Nov 27, 2009)

i have em all but to catch EYES my confidence runs w/ hammered gold & any shade of green or sometimes red. i think size variation to be more positive than color.

the best part is making your own. i tend to catch more fish while making the lures than i ever catch w/ em.


----------

